# Sleet, snow, and steel! Oh my!



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

It's been pretty quiet on here and I was concerned perhaps all the Steel were gone. So I took it upon myself to take the day off and head up nort der and investigate the situation for you, my friends. The wind was cold, the snow and sleet coming in sqalls, but the flow was nice and my favorite stretch had a bubble line that looked so sexy it could make you blush. I landed 3 fish in the first 40 minutes, nothing huge, but solid chrome. The sun peaked out for a few minutes and I thought it might turn into a nice day, but the few rays were soon blotted out by a gnarly wall of clouds. My hands were so cold they hurt, but I pressed on because I knew I had to get the facts for you fellers. My next drift as my bobber drifted down the seam it didn't drain but just kind of semi dunked for a split second, at first I thought it was bottom but upon retrieval my bag was smashed. I immediately reloaded and sent my rig down the same drift, bobber down! I set the hook and the fish to off like a scalded cat! He ran me up and down the river for damn near 10 minutes before I was able to beach him, no net and no one around. He measured out at 30 1/4 inches and 10.4 pounds on the scale, my biggest Ohio fish to date! All in all I went 6 for 6 today, skein sacs were the hot bait, and there is plenty of chrome in them there creeks.







Not the best picture but I was by myself.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice report cold out there today


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish nice report


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Heck yeah nice report! _“When you can’t feel your fingers and toes you can tell who really wants to fish!” _Great job man! 💪🎣


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yea, hurting hands is one of the first steps of frost bite!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Just one of the dangers I face to bring you fellers Intel from the field. Brash and reckless? Perhaps, but Danger is my middle name...


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

BNiemo said:


> Just one of the dangers I face to bring you fellers Intel from the field. Brash and reckless? Perhaps, but Danger is my middle name...


Lol, awe youth!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

BNiemo said:


> Just one of the dangers I face to bring you fellers Intel from the field. Brash and reckless? Perhaps, but Danger is my middle name...


Lol we appreciate your sacrifice


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

Way to tough it out for a great report. You may claim you do it for us but Im sure you had selfish intentions on enjoying the fishing for your own pleasure. 😉


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I mean hypothetically, sure I may have been on a quest to break the 30 inch mark in Ohio and the water conditions were damn near perfect and there was an incoming front which further heightened the possibility of a great day of fishing, but why split hairs? 😁


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Enjoyed the read and nice pic - brings back many similar solo memories for me as well - white knuckle trips with icy roads make me wonder if it was worth it in my younger days......looking back, most definitely it was. Great report and good job on your personal best !


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you for all the kind words, Fellers! I had a couple of trips this fall, (which I think has been one of the most perfect we have had in years), that I was able to fish in short sleeves. Great trips, but in my opinion there is nothing better than standing in the river with snow falling and steam rolling off your hands while a chrome rocket tests your gear and your gumption!


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, Fellers! I had a couple of trips this fall, (which I think has been one of the most perfect we have had in years), that I was able to fish in short sleeves. Great trips, but in my opinion there is nothing better than standing in the river with snow falling and steam rolling off your hands while a chrome rocket tests your gear and your gumption!


Could not agree more!


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Great report & great fish, I have only had the chance to hit Elk a couple times in the past two weeks. I have had decent days there but don't report that because it is not Ohio (OGF).


----------

